# New To The Website



## fancy-mouse-for-life (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello, my name is Kayla Simpson and I am 19 years old.
I am new to owning Fancy Mice, and have only been an owner since January 2nd of this year, but I am already in love with these little guys!
Originally, I had one mouse, my boyfriend had one mouse, and his mother had one mouse (we live together, as did the mice), who were all sisters.
Unfortunately, my boyfriends mouse Angel fell prey to the cats when her rollie ball opened and she escaped.
However, we still have Nester (boyfriends moms mouse), and mine (Ellie).
I joined the website to get some questions answered so hopefully I can become a more knowledgeable mouse mom!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fancy-mouse-for-life (Apr 3, 2016)

SarahC said:


> Hello and welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, Kayla! Glad to have you!


----------



## fancy-mouse-for-life (Apr 3, 2016)

Laigaie said:


> Hey, Kayla! Glad to have you!


Hello! And thank you very much!


----------

